# key west and piers



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i am originally from ocala fl and probably heading down to the keys in a few months. i am just wondering if there are any ocean piers on key wwest. thanks for any help


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

Not any (public) that I recall. There will be some docks and some wading opportunities. Most of your land locked opportunities are at the bridges. Also try a night time head/party boat.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

webb601, do you have any recommendations on night party boat trips?:fishing:


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

Marathon Lady, Robbies and there was one more in Islamorada but I can't find it on the web.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks will be checking these out:fishing:


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes there is a couple*

White street pier is a good bet in the Morning. Bait and Tackle is cheaper on Stock island.





http://beaches.uptake.com/blog/higgs-beach-key-west-florida.html


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Jigmaster said:


> White street pier is a good bet in the Morning. Bait and Tackle is cheaper on Stock island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will try to get out there when down there


----------

